# Porkeys



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Not sure if I'm posting this in the right place or not, but I guess I'll find out...
What are the rules on shooting or possessing porcupines? Are they considered small game?


----------



## deer sluger (Jan 22, 2013)

Anish said:


> Not sure if I'm posting this in the right place or not, but I guess I'll find out...
> What are the rules on shooting or possessing porcupines? Are they considered small game?


You can hunt them year round with a small game license


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

You know, its funny. Used to see them pretty often as a kid. Been over a decade since I've come across one in the woods


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

limige said:


> You know, its funny. Used to see them pretty often as a kid. Been over a decade since I've come across one in the woods


They are all over around here. I personally don't have any need to shoot one, but I have some friends who shoot them regularly and bring them to me. I just wasn't sure about getting in trouble for having them without a small game license.


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

We used to eat them when I was at school in the U.P.; is that what you are doing with them?


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

I make these . The ones in the picture I posted aren't mine, but they look just like the roaches I make. The flash drive that I have my pictures on seems to have disappeared.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

And these


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

eucman said:


> We used to eat them when I was at school in the U.P.; is that what you are doing with them?


 
Really? How were they? I don't know if I could get past the way they smell. Uck! I would guess the meat would be pretty greasy?


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

Anish said:


> I make these . The ones in the picture I posted aren't mine, but they look just like the roaches I make. The flash drive that I have my pictures on seems to have disappeared.


 
Very Cool! 

We used to see a few every time we hunted my in-laws' place south of Houghton Lake. I haven't see signs of one in over a decade; I have no idea what happened to them.

Regarding eating them, they have a surprisingly small amount of meat for their size. The few we ate came from hardwood stands in the Keweenaw. I remember them tasting "not bad". We treated them the same way we treated the beaver we got on our trap line. De-boned meat was slow cooked in a big pot with cans of stewed tomatoes and served over elbow macaroni.

This was over 30 years ago and my opinion was probably clouded by copious amounts of Rhinelander! (something tells me I'm not recalling the flavor of that beer correctly either...but it was cheap!)


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

eucman said:


> Very Cool!
> 
> We used to see a few every time we hunted my in-laws' place south of Houghton Lake. I haven't see signs of one in over a decade; I have no idea what happened to them.
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

People should shoot everyone one of them they are a dogs nightmare when they get there face filled with the quills. I hate to take dog into the pine swamps knowing we probally will come across one.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Hackman said:


> People should shoot everyone one of them they are a dogs nightmare when they get there face filled with the quills. I hate to take dog into the pine swamps knowing we probally will come across one.


Them and mosquitos! Some of Gods creations make no sense!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

2508speed said:


> Them and mosquitos! Some of Gods creations make no sense!


 
Shooting mosquitoes... GREAT visual! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Hackman said:


> People should shoot everyone one of them they are a dogs nightmare when they get there face filled with the quills. I hate to take dog into the pine swamps knowing we probally will come across one.


Not only that but they will kill the top out of a tree and sometimes the whole tree buy eating all the bark off the limbs. They are brutal on maples

Just one thing if you do not take the ones you kill out of the woods. Put them high enough up in a tree that most the ground dwelling critters including hunting dogs can not get to them.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

multibeard said:


> Not only that but they will kill the top out of a tree and sometimes the whole tree buy eating all the bark off the limbs. They are brutal on maples
> 
> Just one thing if you do not take the ones you kill out of the woods. Put them high enough up in a tree that most the ground dwelling critters including hunting dogs can not get to them.


 
Or if youre anywhere near West Branch, get ahold of me! :lol:


----------



## chasing em (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice quill boxes..did u make those?


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

chasing em said:


> Nice quill boxes..did u make those?


Nope. Can't take credit for them. I do make them though. I can't for the life of me find the pictures I've taken of the ones I've made. Makes me mad!


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Anish said:


> Really? How were they? I don't know if I could get past the way they smell. Uck! I would guess the meat would be pretty greasy?


One way to get the grease off of the meat is to put it in the freezer until it starts to freeze. You generally can get the grease to peel off the meat at that point. I know it worked on ****

anish I have not been near West Branch in years. My ex-wifes uncle had a convenience store close to one of the lakes, I believe north of W.B. That was been years ago.


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

Shootem...lol...Like others have said, nightmare for a dog owner and worse for the dog. Saw a big, and I mean BIG one along M20 west of Mt Pleasant yesterday, it was taking a dirt nap.


----------

